# E2 Visa Dependent getting married



## lovinghersoldier (Nov 1, 2010)

Hello everyone, this is my first post and sorry if this has been posted. i looked around and couldnt see any info to fully help me.

Ok so a little about me. I have been living in the USA for over 5 years now on a E2 visa. I am a dependent of my parents.
My visa has another year on it and my I-94 doesnt expire till the summer so nothing is expired.
I am getting married in Feburary to my fiance who is a soldier. 

So what im wanting to know is what paperwork will i need to fill. I have read somewhere that once im married i can apply for a ssn and a green card but im not sure if this is correct or not. My fiance has also heard something about something about paperwork that i can do since he is military to speed things up but not sure if that is true either, that is just something he heard

Any info i can get about this, i would greatly appreciate it. 

Thank you


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

lovinghersoldier said:


> Hello everyone, this is my first post and sorry if this has been posted. i looked around and couldnt see any info to fully help me.
> 
> Ok so a little about me. I have been living in the USA for over 5 years now on a E2 visa. I am a dependent of my parents.
> My visa has another year on it and my I-94 doesnt expire till the summer so nothing is expired.
> ...


As soon as you are married you file to adjust status ...
you will get a green card and a SSN 

You cannot file for you parents until you are a green card holder 3 years later


USCIS - I-485, Application to Register Permanent Residence or Adjust Status


----------

